# Advice for bareback comfort??



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am not much help, I do not use a bareback pad.
I also have a QH with the same issue but I don't seem to have the same problem as you are having, maybe you are sitting to far forward.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Hmm, in all honesty, when I ride bareback, it is either a walk, jog, or canter. No big trots allowed! lol


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Make sure you're staying with him in your hips Also, pull your crotch in to your belly button (not literally, dear, but think of it that way).


----------



## snookums (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm confused on what you mean by pulling my crotch into my belly button? I am female, remember (he he he.. sorry couldn't resist,) but seriously I'm just unsure of what that entails.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Pretty much just lift your pelvis a little bit. People have a tendency to sit on their pubic bone.


----------



## harryclifford (Aug 20, 2010)

Why are you posting-trot bareback?! I know it's strengthening etc, but I really wouldn't bother - I just sit to the trot  one bit of advice - a lot of horses will put in a GIANT trot stride on the way down from canter, and that is NOT comfy if unexpected and bareback! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snookums (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm mainly posting to build up leg muscles, and keep my horse keen on being able to alternately jog and extended trot. If all I do is a sitting jog, he starts to lose his extended trot (and vice versa). And yes, I have maimed myself a few times when Reno came out of a canter unexpectedly.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't ride with a bareback pad so no advice there. I have mostly fluffy QH's but have been riding my high withered Hanoverian mare bareback a lot lately. As long as I can stay fluid sitting her rather large trot I'm good but if we're not in sync it's a killer.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

the best way I have found is to sit further back on your horse if you doing big trots. I don't use bareback pads at all, I personally don't like them at all. My opinion if your riding bareback then bareback is what it should be lol. It helps with balance and strength when you ride with nothing but you on your horses back. I ride bareback all the time so feel free to ask away at any questions you have. I've even done some dressage and ALOT of jumping bareback on appendix horses, qh's and tb's.


----------



## snookums (Mar 19, 2011)

How long did it take for you to jump bareback without holding on? Thats my big goal for the end of summer. And how do you not kill youself doing that? It makes my crotch hurt just thinking about that.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

snookums said:


> How long did it take for you to jump bareback without holding on? Thats my big goal for the end of summer. And how do you not kill youself doing that? It makes my crotch hurt just thinking about that.


not too long. I learned really young when I was in my 'I'm trying to basically kill myself' stage lol. If I can get my gelding going well enough I will have my friend video us jumping, he is still young though so I may see if I can use her Arabian mare to do it. Balance yourself on your horses neck and lean as far in as you can without laying fully on your horse if that makes any since at all. With my old mare, we were playing around jumping PVC pipe put on square bales of hay, when I got really good we were jumping 5 bales high. It is honestly easier than it looks.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

I did forget to add, the Arabian mare is boney but it is just her, she is older and was treated so poorly before my friend got her that she is as healthy as she can be according to her vet. Just wanted to add this in case I do have to use her so everyone would know I am not and would not be harming or potentially harming this mare in any way. Yes I'd rather use my gelding because he is younger and more capable of higher jumps but I'm not going to go over anything too big, its been too long lol.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Keep riding bareback. Honestly it used to hurt a lot when I started riding bareback. Now I can ride any high withered TBs without feeling pain. (Though sharp bounces still nail me good). I've also been riding bareback for over 6 years now on a rather constant basis. I learned how to sit and make sure I moved with my horse, rolled my butt under me and keep myself still. It was all just a matter of practice and time.

Jumping doesn't hurt, barrel racing doesn't hurt....none of it really gets me anymore.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As a teen two or three of us would hold trotting races in the winter, bareback on TBs. What we learned to do was to really tilt the pelvis. Think sit on the back pockets. The spine has to be relaxed to act as a shock absorber.The faster the horse trots the easier it gets to sit.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

When I ride bare back I either walk or canter 
no trotting and its builds muscle and posture


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Bareback pad helps quite a lot (I use this one: Comfort Plus Bareback Pad - Horse.com ).


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a horse that's even worse than yours. her walk and canter are fine but her back visibly moves a defined 7in up and down while she trots. with "shark" withers
and she it 17.2hh so getting on isn't so easy either.
I would try moving your hips more to go in time, flexing your stomache muscles at the trot will absorb shock, and you could get a leather strap to go around his neck that you could hold on to
remember not to give up, it's good for your legs!


----------



## Hawksnest Farm (Dec 31, 2011)

The only reason I use a bareback pad is to keep the hair off my jeans....


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

lol, I sometimes use 3 pads..on the top is the fleece bottomed bareback pad, in the middle is a thick english fleece and on the bottom is a english trail pad with pockets for warm days to carry water or whatever i want. I used to use the stirrups, but don't need them anymore. When it is cold I will go totally bareback to keep warm..haha
I actually feel more secure without a saddle..believe it or not.


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

What I do...although it is not great if the horse suddenly turns but if you trust your horse your balance shouldn't be to easy to knock off...I lean back legs loose and maybe a better way to describe it would be a super deep seat. Looks a tad it odd. That way your bum is cushion. ^^' Much more comfortable especially at the trot. There are other ways but I find this the most comfortable. ^^


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I know what you mean - a female with a *high* withered TB ... Ooh, he is great bareback, calm as a cucumber but ... ow  I sit a little farther back, behind the withers, and rely on balance at the walk. Trotting I make him slow to a tiny little jog and also rely on balance. Cantering I hold with lower leg and let him go as fast as he wants.

I also have a round, rolypoly QH that I ride bareback *MUCH* more often ^.^ He's got a nice calm trot, lumby walk, and a gallop as fast as a TB ... very smooth, of course  

I have this BB pad, but never use it. It won't help improve your seat or legs at all, which is my reason it collects dust, but if you just feel like chillin, it's great -
Tough-1 Adult Navajo Bareback Pad Navajo Saddle Pads Western HorseLoverZ.com


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh, also, the girth on that thing sucks x.x It loosens out a lot untill you find the sweet spot. I just wouldn't get it, honestly


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

You can use a bareback pad. I have a VERY soft and cushiony one, and it's great!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

The others had good points about how to sit and hold your body. Another thing you may be doing is trying to post too big, on my pony (shark fin wither and a very animated trot) I post smaller. I also work with her to slow her trot down a bit so it doesn't throw me as much.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

What do you do if your horse has a very high wither, a massively bouncy trot, AND his spine sticks into your bum with every stride? (yes, he's a bit of a skinny TB... but even in the summer when he fills out you can still feel his spine!) I would love to ride bareback more, but every stride, even in the canter (which has too much elevation to be comfortable bareback!) I feel like I'm being cut in half between his wither and spine, and when I try I give up fairly quickly because of it... I ride him to and from the field when he has his rug on, and that helps a lot, but still hurts!


----------



## TupeloHoney (Nov 5, 2009)

What I do Instead of actually riding bareback I just take the stirrups off of my saddle ... its much more comfortable and you still improve your posture and legs!! I'm in an english saddle though im not sure how well that would work in a western!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

What have you guys done to make bareback riding more comfortable? I've gotten mixed reviews on bareback pads, so if anyone has a particular brand or style pad they like, please let me know. ANY advice to help my situation would be greatly appreciated.[/COLOR]
[/FONT][/SIZE][/QUOTE]

I had a pony and then a horse when I was a kid and we had no money for a saddle until I was 17, and I always preferred bareback Now I can finally afford (time and money) horses and am riding again at 46. I still prefer bareback. I've tried out many pads because I keep my horses as naturally as I can, which is dirty no matter how much you brush them! I like them for padding and keeping clean jeans. Nothing worse than horse sweat and hair on your butt for serious itching! 

Anyway, most pads are cheaply made and are awful for serious riding. Parelli makes THE BEST bareback pad. I got lucky and found one on craigslist for $100 and paid gladly! New they are $250. 

For my robust QH paint mare, I just use the pad. For my other horses, I put a saddle pad under the bareback pad. It works great! 

Keep at it. I think bareback riding has given me great balance and I can feel the horses rhythm better. I wish I could translate it to riding in a saddle of any type. It still feels unnatural for me in a saddle and I bounce around like an idiot.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I just use a standard saddle pad and elastic surcingle. And a grab strap around the neck! Prin and I walk trot canter jump and do basic dressage. Saddle pad makes it super comfy a little less slippy and keeps my bum clean
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

